# winter, how short can I cut louie?



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

As most of you know Louie likes to hang out in the garage with me so he tends to get dirty. When I was sick I wasn't able to keep up with daily brushing and he got some matting. I have noticed his fur is very soft and thin, cottony and very full and tends to mat easily. I was planning on not trimming him until spring since it gets pretty cold here but it seems like I'll have to keep it shorter for easy maintenance. Can I do a puppy cut if he has winter clothes for potty time? Also whats good for helping reduce matting that I can get locally at a chain pet store or Walmart? Some days I just don't have time to give him a full brushing but I always make time for playing with him, we're boys and we would rather play! :chili: He goes outside to potty 4-5 times a day so he is always getting dirty, rolls in the grass and leaves. Of course I always pick off the leaves and stuff but he seems like I could brush him in the morning and some how he'd have mats by evening. any advice would be great.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't see why not... a sweater for inside and a coat for going out would probably be fine. I don't think he will be outside playing for long, right? Just potty?

I keep mine short all year... and they wear sweaters in the winter. 

I love to knit so partly this is so I can knit them cute sweaters :innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Both of my girls have a puppy cut all year round. They have a sweater or jacket on when we go outside and the temperature is below about 45 - they seem to actually love it when it's cooler out.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I don't see why not... a sweater for inside and a coat for going out would probably be fine. *I don't think he will be outside playing for long, right? Just potty?*
> 
> I keep mine short all year... and they wear sweaters in the winter.
> 
> I love to knit so partly this is so I can knit them cute sweaters :innocent:


Right, I wouldn't leave him outside when it is too hot or too cold. He seems to be smart enough to not want to be outside if its real hot or cold but of course I have the final say. I treat him like a small child, if I wouldn't let a child out without a jacket I wouldn't let Louie out without one. Plus when its cold out I don't spend much time outside so there is no reason for him to be out longer than needed for potty time. I also limit his time out when its hot or high humidity.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Honestly Maltese hair is not exactly thick enough to keep a dog very warm. I don't think the coat length matters. The more important part is adding a sweater or coat if he is cold outside. I keep Roo with a 4F and a sweater in the winter.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

jmm said:


> Honestly Maltese hair is not exactly thick enough to keep a dog very warm. I don't think the coat length matters. The more important part is adding a sweater or coat if he is cold outside. I keep Roo with a 4F and a sweater in the winter.


Thats good to know since I was worried about it. I guesss now I can save time and just spray him with Nair and toss him in the shower, how funny would he look? Just kidding, I'd never do that to a dog of course. but it sure would be easier than trying to keep the mats out! Louie is like some of the others on here, just look at him wrong and he mats up. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I keep London & Preston cut short year round. I use a 3 3/4 FC which is 1/2 inch in length. We get lots of snow, etc and when I take them out potty I put their coats on. They don't wear sweaters or anything. If we are taking a super quick potty trip outside (less than 1 minute) sometimes they don't even wear coats if it isn't snowing.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> I keep London & Preston cut short year round. I use a 3 3/4 FC which is 1/2 inch in length. We get lots of snow, etc and when I take them out potty I put their coats on. They don't wear sweaters or anything. If we are taking a super quick potty trip outside (less than 1 minute) sometimes they don't even wear coats if it isn't snowing.


Do you you use the 1/2" on the body? What size do you use for the legs?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rocks said:


> Do you you use the 1/2" on the body? What size do you use for the legs?


Yes, I do 1/2" length on the body and usually scissor the legs so they are fluffier. If there are any mats on their legs instead of combing them out I will do 1/2" on the legs also because I'm lazy.  London mats really easily on her legs so she almost always has the shorter look. Preston usually has slightly fluffier legs, maybe 1" to 1 1/2" long. But, in the winter (since we get snow) I almost always keep their legs shorter because snow will cling to their leg hair.


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

thats another thing to think about, snow clinging to the leg hair. I've been watching some different videos on clipping/trimming so I understand the basics. Also I've been cutting my own hair for years, have my own clippers and scissors. So its not like I've never handled clippers and scissors on hair. Of course I sit still and he'll probably want to figit around.


----------

